# American M16



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*American M16..oops...make that a Comp Lite*

and it's the right size....oh yeah...come to Poppa...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Do tell?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Soon...I've been working on aquisition of this one for awhile. I'm not even at liberty to take a picture yet. Picking up the Frame, seattube, headset, bottom bracket, an old Manitou fork and Ritchey stem. Not sure if any of the parts are original but I'm really only after the frame anyway. Pretty clean, it should polish up nicely.

It's funny how things go...that Manitou HT frame I asked about a while back was offered to me today at an even better price ;-)


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Pretty sweet you managed to get the seat tube too.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Pretty sweet you managed to get the seat tube too.


:thumbsup: yeah...oops..and they left the SEATPOST in the seattube for me...boy, ya gotta watch what ya say round here..

Thank goodness I didn't ask " what its worth"


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> :thumbsup: yeah...oops..and they left the SEATPOST in the seattube for me...boy, ya gotta watch what ya say round here..
> 
> Thank goodness I didn't ask " what its worth"


Make sure the seat post isn't frozen in the seat tube. Might not be out of generosity.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Picked it up today  and it turned out to be a '93 Comp Lite not an M16. But all is good and I'll try to get some pics up asap.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*picture time*

I wanted to wait till it started raining to be sure the pics looked authentic. The right size for me in a 16", it needs polishing but overall in pretty good shape. Not sure whats under the black tape (Yes, I know its a chainstay) but from the condition of the rest of the frame I'm not worried. Does anyone recognize the seatpost?


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

IRD Seatpost. Methinks....


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Z-Man said:


> IRD Seatpost. Methinks....


Thanks Z-Man...methinks you are correct.:thumbsup:


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice one...where is the Manitou fork?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

The Manitou was completely frozen up so I threw this on on. The raw Aluminum and the bigger welds just seem to fit the frame design. Not sure where I'll end up as far as a fork goes, looking for specs as to what was offered. I've seen pics both ways, rigid & suspended. I do have an extra Leader fork with a 1" steertube that doesn't have a frame attached to it. ;-)


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Leader...

That could be cool.
It has been a long time since I seen one of those...


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

rudymexico said:


> Leader...
> 
> That could be cool.
> It has been a long time since I seen one of those...


your wish is my command...


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*Obligatory flamingo shots*

Finally got a chance to strip the old decals, bottle cage, put on a seat, wash it and throw on a wheelset to see what it looked like. Happily the AMERICAN decals are almost perfect. I like the stance, it looks fast standing still. Also pulled off the chainstay tape after the photos were taken and was pleased to see very minimal damage.:thumbsup:


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

That could make a nice single-speed.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

da'HOOV said:


> your wish is my command...


Gracias

are both your bikes?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

rudymexico said:


> Gracias
> 
> are both your bikes?


Yes, both are mine. The Leader fork was on the Klein but I didn't like the setup so I tried it on the Catamount.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Put the Leader fork on and it looked like hell, I didn't even bother with a picture. I..went back to the Aluminum rigid with a different stem. Put it up next to another project bke just for jollies, a Haro Extreme Comp.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Why not the White in the American?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

rudymexico said:


> Why not the White in the American?


The American is one inch.. the White is inch and an eighth.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nice touch w/ the aluminum trash cans next to those bikes... hehehe.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

colker1 said:


> nice touch w/ the aluminum trash cans next to those bikes... hehehe.


Actually they are Galvanized Steel but they are not ordinary "trash cans". One is full of Mesquite, the other a mix of Apple and Maple wood chips for my Smoker...see below :thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> Actually they are Galvanized Steel but they are not ordinary "trash cans". One is full of Mesquite, the other a mix of Apple and Maple wood chips for my Smoker...see below :thumbsup:


hmmm! I am hungry.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Damn you Stan, thinking I'm going to have to bacon wrap that grass fed Black Angus sirloin I bought, just got some nice organic, locally produced bacon too.....:arf:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Damn you Stan, thinking I'm going to have to bacon wrap that grass fed Black Angus sirloin I bought, just got some nice organic, locally produced bacon too.....:arf:


You make it sound like wrapping in Bacon is a bad thing  ...I've Smoked Chicken Breasts wrapped AND stuffed with Bacon, baked Bacon wrapped Potatoes, made Brownies with Bourbon and Bacon, had Huckleberry Pie Ice Cream with Crumbled Bacon on it then covered with Magic Shell & Kettle Salt n Pepper chips broken over the top, wrapped Chinese PotStickers with Bacon etc. etc. I actually use more Prosciutto than Bacon, but it's all good :thumbsup:


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

mmmmmm.. I'll take an end piece with the extra bark please.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Tasty


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> You make it sound like wrapping in Bacon is a bad thing


Gosh no! Bacon wrapped anything is about as close to ambrosia as I can think of. :thumbsup:

I'm sure Ben Franklin in addition to beer, simply forgot to include that bacon is proof that God loves us, and wants us to be happy... 

Deep fried bacon, bacon ice cream, bacon wrapped pork tenderloin, anyone ever done a bacon beer?

Perhaps a nice smoky porter as a jumping off point.....:idea:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*since it's already hijacked *

Hey, you gotta do what you gotta do... Reheated smoked Babybacks with Pepperoni on top to flavour them up. Some grilled San Francisco Outdoor Rolls seasoned up with secret seasoning to soak up the juices..


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry, no pics, but let me just say that really good, thick cut, local bacon, soaked in steak juice, is a delicacy I had never enjoyed, till last night.

Hot DAMN that was tasty.....


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Boat smoked fresh out of the water Salmon trumps all those, no need for upping your statin dosage required.


----------

